# collegiaal



## sqlines

Hi,

Could someone tell me how to translate the above-mentioned word.
I know it is not collegiate.

Thanks.


----------



## samantha3b

I think it means "comradely".


----------



## Lieven

Just collegial I think


----------



## samantha3b

... or even brotherly (or sisterly, in my case ;o) ).


----------



## anto33

Hi,
According to Van Dale, there are two meanings:
FRATERNAL (zoals onder collega's)
COLLEGIATE (door een college geleid)


----------



## sqlines

The context is employees of a company.
For example one might say -- je bent niet echt colegiaal ( you are not being fraternal ???)


----------



## anto33

sqlines said:


> The context is employees of a company.
> For example one might say -- je bent niet echt colegiaal ( you are not being fraternal ???)


 
Ik zou zeggen:

You don't behave like a good colleague.


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,


anto33 said:


> You don't behave like a good colleague.


Deze suggestie wordt inderdaad ondersteund door Van Dale. De andere suggesties van Van Dale (fraternal e.d.) zijn m.i. niet echt precies genoeg.



Lieven said:


> Just _collegial _I think


Dit vind ik ook terug in _The New Oxford Dictionary of English_:


> *collegial*: (2) relating to or involving shared responsibility, as among a group of colleagues.



Groetjes,

Frank


----------

